# Baffles



## altimobile (Jan 9, 2004)

Foam baffles like the ones made by XTC. Do they help or hurt the acoustics of door speakers or rear deck speakers? I know they are good for keeping out dust and stuff but what does it do to the sound quality.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

they are basically a sealed enclosure for your speakers. Sounds gooooooooood


----------



## altimobile (Jan 9, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> they are basically a sealed enclosure for your speakers. Sounds gooooooooood


 Thats what I was thinking but the enclosure is so small, and its foam. I mean the baffle seems like it barely covers the magnet like its just more for protection.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

altimobile said:


> Thats what I was thinking but the enclosure is so small, and its foam. I mean the baffle seems like it barely covers the magnet like its just more for protection.


they're VERY effective if you have subwoofers and you're still running rear speakers. they keep the subs from moving the rear speakers (on my setup, the 2 12's move so much air that the rear deck speaker cones will move, regardless of them getting signal or not, thats why i took them out and went with a full SQ setup).

in the front doors, i think they're useless (just dyna-mat the door panels around the speaker, and put 1 layer on the inside of the door behind where the speaker sits, eliminates all the distortion from the fronts)

in the rear, unless you're running at least one subwoofer, i wouldn't bother.

or, take out the rear speakers, get components for the front, and run them off a nice amp. i did, and i dont regret it at all.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Disagreeing...Dynamat alone will not seal off the door panels. It will stop distortion and rattles, but it does not make a sealed "enclosure" for the speakers.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> Disagreeing...Dynamat alone will not seal off the door panels. It will stop distortion and rattles, but it does not make a sealed "enclosure" for the speakers.



true, but imo they really dont need it. i doubt the human ear could tell the difference. i mean, no rattles or distortion, would you be able to tell if it was a baffle or dynamat?


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

That is also true...but they are relatively inexpensive, and it may make the difference to a SQ judge


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Jasper said:


> they're VERY effective if you have subwoofers and you're still running rear speakers. they keep the subs from moving the rear speakers (on my setup, the 2 12's move so much air that the rear deck speaker cones will move, regardless of them getting signal or not, thats why i took them out and went with a full SQ setup).


er, not really. That would only be true if the little cups that sit behind the speaker were very rigid and COMPLETELY sealed to the baffle that the speaker is mounted to, neither of which are true in this case. With regards to the pressure change in the trunk moving the cones, these little foam baffles wouldn't do a damn thing.


----------



## altimobile (Jan 9, 2004)

OK, I got some of those XTC foam baffles for my rear deck speakers to see if it helped the sub/trunk issue. I also got some for the fronts just for the hell of it. I installed them all and boy it sounded like SHIT. Sounded like the speakers were in a tin can or something I had to tear everything back apart and take them out right away before I puked. Big waste of time.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

altimobile said:


> OK, I got some of those XTC foam baffles for my rear deck speakers to see if it helped the sub/trunk issue. I also got some for the fronts just for the hell of it. I installed them all and boy it sounded like SHIT. Sounded like the speakers were in a tin can or something I had to tear everything back apart and take them out right away before I puked. Big waste of time.



thats why you put a layer of like dynamat or something on the inside of the baffle. are the baffles tightened on there? they might rattle.

baffles are useless on the front doors. just mat your door inside and out...and make the whole door a bigass baffle. that works the best.

try the rear baffles again. mat them, mat where you're attaching them...and attach them in place VERY securely (dont know how you had them before?)
if that doesnt work, and you still want to run subs, just eliminate the rear speakers. they're useless imo anyways


----------



## altimobile (Jan 9, 2004)

I had them mounted in the holes bolted in with the speakers very secure and I did apply dynamat to the back of the baffles, on the inside of them. It's too late to try it again any way cuz I ripped them up. I just think the airspace was way too small for the speaker to work correctly and the foam was vibrating. I think I might just get rid of the rears.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

altimobile said:


> I think I might just get rid of the rears.



thats the smartest thing you've said since you started posting here!
now, just get a really good set of components up front, a god front stage amp (i recommend LinearPower) and you'll be golden.


----------



## altimobile (Jan 9, 2004)

Jasper said:


> thats the smartest thing you've said since you started posting here!
> now, just get a really good set of components up front, a god front stage amp (i recommend LinearPower) and you'll be golden.


 Don't go gettin lippy with me Jaspunior, You don't even know me. I do have some components up front... Mb Quarts powered by a Phoenix Gold amp. I just tend to like the rear fill, but if it is a hassle I said I MIGHT just get rid of the rears.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

altimobile said:


> Don't go gettin lippy with me Jaspunior, You don't even know me. I do have some components up front... Mb Quarts powered by a Phoenix Gold amp. I just tend to like the rear fill, but if it is a hassle I said I MIGHT just get rid of the rears.



wow, calm down man. i didn't get "lippy" (whatever that means?)...and the names Jasper shithead. 
i said, and MANY people will agree with me, that rear speakers are a waste of time and money. they distort when you run subwoofers at high volumes, they kill your sound stage (which, if you ever do SQ competitions, will fuck you over)... and sap precious power from your front speakers. if you like the rears, keep em? i dont give a shit. thats your choice. but dont go off on me for posting my opinion.


----------



## altimobile (Jan 9, 2004)

thats the smartest thing you've said since you started posting here! <------- Lippy. Got it?


----------



## 4banger (Mar 27, 2004)

Well, back the the original subject. If you aren't using a subwoofer, then I'd recommend against the baffles on any rear decklid. Especially if you have 6x9's or even 6 1/2" speakers. I believe that leaving the back of the speaker open to the trunk improves bass sound.


----------

